# Need help on a brisket .



## crashburn (May 29, 2021)

Any info on it would be appreciated . I was thinking on injecting it ? It will be cooked on a pellet smoker .


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2021)

crashburn said:


> . I was thinking on injecting it ?


I inject mine with Tony C's roasted garlic . Both ways , across and with the grain .


----------



## crashburn (May 29, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I inject mine with Tony C's roasted garlic . Both ways , across and with the grain .


Can I ask where do you buy it and do you ever make your own ?


----------



## smokeymose (May 29, 2021)

crashburn said:


> Can I ask where do you buy it and do you ever make your own ?


Most large grocery stores carry Tony's. Usually near the BBQ sauces and marinades.


----------



## crashburn (May 29, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Most large grocery stores carry Tony's. Usually near the BBQ sauces and marinades.


Thank you I just looked it up and found it ty.


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2021)

crashburn said:


> Thank you I just looked it up and found it ty.


Cool . Dan covered you . 
You can pick other flavors too . Cajun butter is good . A big upside to using it is the phosphates it the mix . Really retains the moisture . 
I do make my own injections too . I have phosphates in the pantry , and do salt / sugar by weight of the meat . I use unsalted stock for the liquid . 
There are different opinions on how to inject brisket . Some say if you only do it with the grain it won't spread as much and can cause streaking in the meat because it follows the " channel "  
Across the grain distributes it more . So I do it both ways . I inject heavy . It will hold about 10 % , the rest will run off . 
Try it on whole chickens too . 
Good luck .


----------



## crashburn (May 29, 2021)

Thank you very much.


----------



## radioguy (May 29, 2021)

I've injected with beef broth, I  will add fine black pepper, white pepper, cayenne to that mix.  Canned onion soup is another one.  

RG


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2021)

Sounds like you have plenty of good advice here. God luck & let us know what you do & how it turns out!
Al


----------

